# Lens for my Apple 4s



## jaimin100 (Sep 1, 2014)

hello guys,

recently somehow i managed to get apple4s(32) and nikon 50mm 1.8g.

now as photography geek guy. i want to add s0me lens to my phone sugests me.

Ebay pe bhar bhar ke option he .


----------



## nac (Sep 1, 2014)

Look for iphone lens adapter and use your existing lens on it.
What's the size of the sensor? 1/4" or 1/3"... I think, your 50mm lens will be like (approx)500mm or 300mm on your iphone.


----------



## jaimin100 (Sep 1, 2014)

nac i m talking about this Amazon.com: Magnetic 0.67X Wide Angle / Macro Lens Designed for Apple iPhone 4 iPhone 4S iPod Nano 5 iPad: Cell Phones & Accessories

- - - Updated - - -

nac i m talking about this *www.amazon.com/Magnetic-0-67X-Angle-Designed-iPhone/dp/B005OIGVG0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1409562749&sr=8-1&keywords=apple4s+lens


----------



## kaz (Sep 1, 2014)

What lens for iPhone  That's cool


----------



## Anorion (Sep 1, 2014)

I fit microscope lens like elementary sherlock 
a drop of water acts as a macro lens
you can also take out the lense from an old DVD drive and use it as a macro lens 
results of that experiment here > *www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcord...mera-photography-post2113270.html#post2113270


----------



## jaimin100 (Sep 1, 2014)

or this *www.cellz.com/3-in-one-quick-change-camera-lens-for-iphone-4-iphone-4s-363692.html

- - - Updated - - -

or this *www.cellz.com/3-in-one-quick-change-camera-lens-for-iphone-4-iphone-4s-363692.html


----------



## jaimin100 (Sep 2, 2014)

i think no body yet used this kind of fish eye macro lens


----------



## nac (Sep 2, 2014)

It looks more like a toy. Did you come across any of the photographs taken using that combo? If yes, share the link please. Just would like to how the IQ is...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Sep 3, 2014)

better to get Sony QX IMO


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2014)

dont get cheap toy lens...it wont help, rather degrade the quality ...better to do PP on lappy then spend money on them.

Sony QX is quit good...but costly


----------



## kaz (Sep 3, 2014)

Sony QX series is an unsuccessful attempt from Sony...Image quality in not decent plus it lags when you move the camera from one subject to another...

- - - Updated - - -

BTW the updated news is that Sony is now coming with E-mount cameras for smartphone..Will work like the QX series....


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 3, 2014)

Yaah saw the news..it will be awesome I hope


----------

